# " Oops!"



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I came home to that with our doggie bed, too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta love the Kuranda beds...........chewproof


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Where do you get the Kuranda beds? Do the dogs like them? Just not familiar with this bed, but indestructible sounds good to me!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like someone was upset she didn;t get a ride!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She says with those eyes "It wasn't me mum, it was the cat!"

(Oh we dont have a cat? Well it was still the cat!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've bought mine thru the manufacturer in Maryland. www.kuranda.com They're a little pricey but well worth it..... chewproof and also a little elevated to keep them off the floor so they're really good for joints. Also a breeze to clean.... hose them off or just wipe them down. They also have one material that lets moisture just drain thru if you have an incontinent one.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I've bought mine thru the manufacturer in Maryland. www.kuranda.com They're a little pricey but well worth it..... chewproof and also a little elevated to keep them off the floor so they're really good for joints. Also a breeze to clean.... hose them off or just wipe them down. They also have one material that lets moisture just drain thru if you have an incontinent one.


The factory is right next door to where I work in Glen Burnie, MD. They really are good beds, and they last forever. I bet they are not as comfortable as the "pillow" type beds, but my dogs love them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She just wants a new one for Christmas and is getting her list out early. She does look pretty guilty in er picture.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Penny & Maggies Mom
I just ordered one. "Sparky" thanks you!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Must not have been very comfy! LOL What a cutie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea for Sparky....he'll be in doggy heaven. Not quite a sleep number, but........ my kids like it just well !!! LOL Enjoy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oops is right! LOL!! She was just ready for a new bed!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She says with those eyes "It wasn't me mum, it was the cat!"
> 
> (Oh we dont have a cat? Well it was still the cat!)


 
LOL---that's exactely what I thought. I flashed on the Pepsi commercial where the dog puts the cat on the plate.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like that bed has a defect. I would take it back to the store and tell them that the bed has a leak. LOL.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It's her early Christmas present for you! hehe..LOL!

We don't have a doggie bed for Maddie, she too chews it up...so we gave her one of our old chairs...she picked it out herself!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess she likes it better like that. For some reason my boys do too!:doh:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

My dogs never sleep on the beds i buy them. Lexie pees on them and Crap Bag destroys them LOL so i gave up. Thanks for the mention of the non destructive bed. Now, to get my dogs to use them rather than other things would be the trick.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Looks like that bed has a defect. I would take it back to the store and tell them that the bed has a leak. LOL.


lol....exactly.... I'd take it back....


----------

